# NAA mini hammer down on notch question



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

My understanding of the NAA minis is that the hammer mounted firing pin rest on a notch and not on the chamber allowing it to be carried with a full cylinder. I have a 22lr only mini and while looking at it unloaded it seems the notch is in between the chambers, but when I put the hammer down ad look down the barrel (unloaded) the chamber is lined up with the barrel. This leads me to believe that the firing pin is resting on the chamber. If I try to lower the hammer down on the notch the cylinder is not lock and if you wiggle it, it rotates to the chamber being lined up with the barrel again.

Is this normal. Would it work different if loaded (don't understand how). Is something wrong?


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

You have to pull the trigger, lower the hammer. Then while holding the trigger in you sneak the hammer back a hair while moving the cylinder so the notch is under the hammer. You then lower the hammer in the notch.


----------

